#ubuntu-dz 2011-07-16
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<oix> salut denis13 !
<oix> Off, nizarus plop :))
<denis13> comme je le pensais pas beaucoup de monde sur le salon
<nizarus> plip Off 
<denis13> re nizarus
<denis13> tu t'es perdu sur le salon algérien
<denis13> lol
<nizarus> denis13, je suis chez moi ici aussi :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-10
<malek> Saltation ubuntique à tous !
<Tux-Tn> o/ malek
<malek> Hello Tux-Tn
<malek> Tu vas bien j'espère?
<malek> :-)
<malek> Tu sais je suis très fier de ce que vous faites pour le soft libre en Tunisie, Chapeau bien bas!
<Tux-Tn> :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Yopla :)
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-09
<Guest41661> salam 3likom
<ubuntiste-msakni> salam Guest41661
<Guest41661> ubuntiste-msakni wach rak
<ubuntiste-msakni> ça va hmd :)
<Guest41661> kach djadid 3andkom
<ubuntiste-msakni> ask Off
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping Off
<Guest41661> amala  rah anwali hitist
<Guest41661> ubuntiste-msakni  3lah les programe anta3 pentest   makach fi ubuntu
<Guest41661> ubuntiste-msakni  ubuntu similare as backtrack or other ............
<ubuntiste-msakni> Guest41661, BackTrack est une version modifié de Ubuntu
<Guest41661> ubuntiste-msakni  ih akhadmo version ubuntu kima howa
<Guest41661> kima  hfox version modifié de firefox  bsah fiha les tools  bzaaf
<Guest41661> www.hcon.in
<Guest41661> ta3rafha
<Guest41661> http://www.hcon.in/downloads.html
<Guest41661> ubuntiste-msakni  3andek  forum blog ....
<ubuntiste-msakni> Guest41661, mon blog??
<Guest41661> yes
<ubuntiste-msakni> google for ubuntiste-msakni ;)
<Guest41661> ubuntiste-msakni you find exploit
<ubuntiste-msakni> ?
<Guest41661> webapps
<Guest41661> in script
<ubuntiste-msakni> On est entrain de faire une discussion hors sujet, je préfére qu'on discute ça en privé car la channel est logger
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-13
<oix> bonsoir neo31 :)
<neo31> ahla oix :)
<neo31> thx a lot for the testimonial the other day :) that was helpful :)
<oix> ça va bien  ?
<neo31> yepp ca roule bien et toi ?
<neo31> romdhanek mabrouk btw
<neo31> :)
<oix> nta zada :) alors ? comment ça s'est passé ?
<neo31> parfait, they asked for some details
<neo31> but everything went fine all votes are +
<neo31> +1
<neo31> :)
<neo31> check my cloak ;)
<neo31> so how are you doing?
<neo31> any interesting news?
<neo31> oix,
<oix> for now, there is too many projects, we did an install party on june, and we think to organize something ... right now I'm working on TEDxTiziOuzou, I'm organizing it :)
<neo31> cool, bon courage :)
<neo31> ca sera pour quand?
<neo31> et c koi le theme?
<oix> ça sera pour fin septembre, et le thème sera The Butterfly Effect
<neo31> lol, nice title :)
<neo31> what's the content is gonna be about exactly?
<oix> d'une petite action on peut avoir de grands résultats :)
<neo31> cool ^^ i like that :)
<oix> in hope that i'll work :)
<neo31> it will oix :)
 * neo31 is sorry for the lag!
#ubuntu-dz 2014-07-10
 * shel3over zzzzzzzzzzzz
#ubuntu-dz 2014-07-13
<R3Z-Dz> wow :D
